# Cea Jae Haven



## CNolan11 (Nov 29, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on Cea Jae Haven in St. Maarten?  TUG Review section has no reviews and I have googled it as well with no luck.  

TPI has some availability there in 2008.


----------



## stmartinfan (Nov 30, 2007)

We've been going to St. Maarten for more than 10 years, and I'm not familiar with this place. 

You could try posting your question on the very active St. Maarten forum on Travel Talk Online..(If the link doesn't work, go to traveltalkonline.com and click through to the St. Maarten forum.)  Many of the people are on that board go to the island frequently and there are local residents who participate too.


http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forums/postlist.php?Cat=0&Board=stmartin


----------



## itd1sah (Nov 30, 2007)

Cea Jae Haven is not a timeshare property but privately owned condos. I believe that there are 16 units - 8 on each floor. They have a nice pool. It is located next to LaVista(not the beach side). 

http://www.stmaartencondos.com/cae.html


Try this website - it will give you an idea of what the units look like.

Have rented there in the past and have been very happy.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 1, 2007)

I have also stayed here. It is located just beyond LaVista timeshare and is not right on the water. The beach on the other side of the small road is rocky in that area but the pool at the unit is nice and not crowded.We stayed in a 2 bedroom unit. One concern that I will mention is when you have an upstairs bedroom, the stairs leading to it are steep and narrow.If you have small children it is something to think about. The unit itself was clean and it had both a balcony in front and a side balcony facing away from the street. We were very happy renting there and would do it again. The parking is good and the area of the rental is more residential than the timeshare area just down the hill-LaVista,Flamingo and Pelican. We rented from Edward Richards in 2000 and he was great to deal with-everything was as expected when we arrived.


----------

